# what does UNG standing for ?



## senenmut (Nov 30, 2019)

hi,

what does UNG standing for ?

WBR
SM


----------



## Beastie (Dec 1, 2019)

It's the antigram for GNU: *U*nix is *n*ot *G*NU. Seriously, can you at least provide the context?!


----------



## Crivens (Dec 1, 2019)

No Beastie. It's https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiunga_Airport. 

And senenmut, one posting with one question on one board. Not the same to several and please use some search engine before asking stuff like this.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 1, 2019)

Crivens said:


> No Beastie. It's https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiunga_Airport.


Ah, of course it is. Silly me!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2019)

No, no, no... It's University of North Georgia
                                                                                                                                                            UNG is one of only six Senior Military Colleges in the U.S. and is the Military College of Georgia.


----------



## senenmut (Dec 1, 2019)

UNIX NOT GNOME


----------



## Beastie (Dec 2, 2019)

senenmut said:


> UNIX NOT GNOME


Yeah, that's comparing apples with oranges and it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2019)

I thought it was the sound I made when I got my fingers stuck in the door... UNGGGG...


----------

